# Three babies in a bowl



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

The oldest is 9 days, then 8 days, then 6 days....
The parents are stuffing them! As you can see...









http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg290/Cryren/IMG_1083.jpg


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Boy do they look ready for life! A very cute bunch. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that is just cute!!! So full of food!! LOL


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww they are soo adorable id love a lutino  your babys are so sweet,


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww they are Beautiful!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute and round


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Obviously well taken care of... Very cute..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Can hardly wait for the pinfeathers so we can try to figure out what they are!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Can hardly wait for the pinfeathers so we can try to figure out what they are!


Ask and you shall receive! 
baby one is a normal, maybe pearl, but probably not: (10 days old)









number two is a lutino: I know this because of the red eyes and yellow fluff...there is no recessive silver anywhere... (9 days old)









number three is also a lutino: (7 days old)









and here they are, a day later, same bowl! I am amazed at how fast they grow! They look different overnight, then MORE different when I get home from work:


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*AWwww*

Look at that cute little crest. Very sweet. Good mommy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They are soooo darn cute!


----------

